# THANKSGIVING  SIDE ITEMS



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

I need some ideas on a side item to take to one of our thanksgivings. Ill most likely make some ABTs because they are always a hit but wanted to bring another item. There will already be plenty of meat items and the standard mashed potatoes, noodles, greenbean casserole.  Any ideas for me?


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 15, 2019)

How about an awesome* No-Leftover Chipotle Dip*...go ahead...ruin their dinner ha-ha.  Super easy too. 

Here is my recipe:

1 -1/2 cups sour cream
1/2  cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons Mrs Dash southwest chipotle seasoning mix
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder  - or - onion powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
Mix it up in a bowl.  Refrigerate.  Mix it occasionally before serving.
This dip is way better if you make it 3+ hours before serving. 

Serve with your favorite chips or crackers


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> How about an awesome* No-Leftover Chipotle Dip*...go ahead...ruin their dinner ha-ha.  Super easy too.
> 
> Here is my recipe:
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good dip!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 15, 2019)

You could do something a little different. Smoked Mac and Cheese, Broccoli Casserole, Spinach Maria, Pineapple Bacon Crack, and I have been wanting to try 

 chilerelleno
 pulled pork biscuit bombs. Ill also second 

 uncle eddie
 chipotle dip...I have made it and its delicious!


----------



## Omnivore (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm not sure if you've heard of Spinach Maria but it's a great Thanksgiving side and reheats well after transport. It's a super creamy, spicy and cheesy sort of creamed spinach. It calls for a lot of cheese so if you have a stash of smoked cheese it'd be a great way to incorporate them. One thing though - it calls for some velveeta as well. I cringed the first time I threw it into the mix but it is integral. No one will know lol


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You could do something a little different. Smoked Mac and Cheese, Broccoli Casserole, Spinach Maria, Pineapple Bacon Crack, and I have been wanting to try
> 
> chilerelleno
> pulled pork biscuit bombs. Ill also second
> ...


Thanks! All great ideas! 

 chilerelleno
  biscuit bombs do look pretty good!  So far thats 2 votes for 

 uncle eddie
  dip recipe. Must be some really good stuff!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 15, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> I'm not sure if you've heard of Spinach Maria but it's a great Thanksgiving side and reheats well after transport. It's a super creamy, spicy and cheesy sort of creamed spinach. It calls for a lot of cheese so if you have a stash of smoked cheese it'd be a great way to incorporate them. One thing though - it calls for some velveeta as well. I cringed the first time I threw it into the mix but it is integral. No one will know lol



Man I love this stuff its a staple around my house on the holidays. Use a recipe from a local restaurant in our area. So good and a hit to everyone who has tried it. Doubles as a dip as well


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> I'm not sure if you've heard of Spinach Maria but it's a great Thanksgiving side and reheats well after transport. It's a super creamy, spicy and cheesy sort of creamed spinach. It calls for a lot of cheese so if you have a stash of smoked cheese it'd be a great way to incorporate them. One thing though - it calls for some velveeta as well. I cringed the first time I threw it into the mix but it is integral. No one will know lol


Ive never had it but we do like creamed spinach.  Ill check out some recipes  for it. Thats 2 votes for that as well. Unfortunately i just smoked more cheese last weekend and it needs more resting time yet so i wouldnt be able to incorporate that into the recipe.


----------



## Omnivore (Nov 15, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man I love this stuff its a staple around my house on the holidays. Use a recipe from a local restaurant in our area. So good and a hit to everyone who has tried it. Doubles as a dip as well



I just saw that you beat me to it! I love it too! The first time I made it everyone scoffed over a spinach dish but they were believers after that. Never thought of using it as a dip, I bet that is so good with some crusty bread.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 15, 2019)

Wife's standards are coleslaw and veggie tray.  I thought the coleslaw was the weirdest thing at first but it just works.  Veggie tray is loaded and includes green and black olives, cauliflower, broccoli, green and red peppers, served with a wicked ranch meets cream cheese dip.  

From the smoker,  sliced smoked turkey is probably the best hors d'oeuvre I make.  Pops low salt brine and smoked for about 24hrs.    

Never heard of that spinach maria but looks dang good!   THANKS  



 Sowsage
 try some dust.  Total game changer for me.  You can eat right off smoker but is perfect after a few days.  Although resting helps, pellet smoked cheese is still too rough tasting to me and my family agrees.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Wife's standards are coleslaw and veggie tray.  I thought the coleslaw was the weirdest thing at first but it just works.  Veggie tray is loaded and includes green and black olives, cauliflower, broccoli, green and red peppers, served with a wicked ranch meets cream cheese dip.
> 
> From the smoker,  sliced smoked turkey is probably the best hors d'oeuvre I make.  Pops low salt brine and smoked for about 24hrs.
> 
> ...


Ill have to try using dust sometime. I will say i like a strong smoke flavor on our cheese . I usually do about 3-4 hr with the pellets.  They are a bit bitter right after but after the resting period there is no bitterness and a strong smoke flavor.


----------



## xray (Nov 15, 2019)

That chipotle dip sounds really good. I need to try that.

What about Hot Sausage Dip? We make this a lot for family functions. 

*Hot Sausage Dip*

1lb. chub of sausage. (Bob Evans zesty or Jimmy Deans hot)
1c. sour cream
1/2c. mayo
1/4c. grated Parmesean
5 scallions chopped

Brown sausage and drain _very well_. Combine with rest of ingredients and bake at 325F for 20 minutes. Serve warm. It can also be reheated in a crockpot on low the next day. Serve with triscuits or tosito scoops.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

xray said:


> That chipotle dip sounds really good. I need to try that.
> 
> What about Hot Sausage Dip? We make this a lot for family functions.
> 
> ...


I have made some sausage dip before. A little different than the recipe you have. Yours looks like its really tasty. Ill have to give this a try even if its not for thanksgiving. Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## xray (Nov 15, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> I have made some sausage dip before. A little different than the recipe you have. Yours looks like its really tasty. Ill have to give this a try even if its not for thanksgiving. Thanks for sharing the recipe!



Yeah, we've made the one with rotel and cheese before but we keep coming back to this one though. My mom is always bringing this one along.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

xray said:


> Yeah, we've made the one with rotel and cheese before but we keep coming back to this one though. My mom is always bringing this one along.


Yea thats pretty much the one i have made before.  Its good but your recipe looks better!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 15, 2019)

Of course I have to endorse the Biscuit Bombs.
And my recent Hasselback Au Gratin Potatoes too.
My Dirty Rice has graced the Thanksgiving table.
Or perhaps a decadent Oyster Stuffing.
And a coarsely chopped and heavily spiced Cranberry Dressing is always good.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Of course I have to endorse the Biscuit Bombs.
> And my recent Hasselback Au Gratin Potatoes too.
> My Dirty Rice has graced the Thanksgiving table.
> Or perhaps a decadent Oyster Stuffing.
> And a coarsely chopped and heavily spiced Cranberry Dressing is always good.


Someone has a potatoes dish already covered.  Honestly i was disappointed because the hasselback Au Gratin potatoes you did was the first potatoe dish that came to mind!


----------



## buzzy (Nov 15, 2019)

WOW! All these ideas sound good but we are having a early Thanksgiving so menu already made up. Will have to keep some of these for later use. Here is a bunch of sides from the archive. Especially the baby bellas. 
https://www.smoking-meat.com/december-8-2011-smoked-appetizers-and-party-foods  or maybe some sauerkraut ball.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 15, 2019)

How To Make Mashed Cauliflower, Because It Goddamn Tastes Great
					

The first thing to do is clear up any misconceptions that the reason to make mashed cauliflower, and not mashed potatoes, is that mashed cauliflower is the more calorically or nutritionally upstanding choice.  If that is what you are thinking, stop thinking that, because that is stupid.  You're...




					deadspin.com
				





This. Absolutely this. Plus it's a great read. From the old foodspin site before it got swallowed up


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> How To Make Mashed Cauliflower, Because It Goddamn Tastes Great
> 
> 
> The first thing to do is clear up any misconceptions that the reason to make mashed cauliflower, and not mashed potatoes, is that mashed cauliflower is the more calorically or nutritionally upstanding choice.  If that is what you are thinking, stop thinking that, because that is stupid.  You're...
> ...


Mashed cauliflower is good stuff, this recipe looks amazing! Great read! i had a big grin on my face the whole way through it!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 15, 2019)

If time becomes an issue (plus I like it anyhow) then smoked mac n cheese is my vote lol :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 15, 2019)

Bacon Wrapped Poblanos Stuffed with Cheesy Rice, those were killer!
Maybe make it like a casserole without the bacon wrap, bacon in the rice and topped with a queso sauce.

Roasted tomatoes, scoop them out and fill with mushroom/pancetta risotto.
Pack them into a casserole dish with fresh basil and a little thin tomato sauce.
Top with some Parmesan reggiano.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow, lots of good suggestions on here...  Love the smoked mac n cheese or the pork biscuit bomb ideas...


----------



## radioguy (Nov 15, 2019)

We always spend a few days together at my sister in laws place.  The refrigerator is always stuffed with food.  I make a smoked bologna chub.  It just disappears over the  Thanksgiving weekend.  Its so simple to make.  
 Take the wrap  / casing off the chub.  Cut spiral slice about 3/8" deep.  Rub with mustard and then your favorite BBQ rub.  Smoke for about 3-4 hours.

Enjoy!
RG


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 15, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Someone has a potatoes dish already covered.  Honestly i was disappointed because the hasselback Au Gratin potatoes you did was the first potatoe dish that came to mind!


Maybe you can have two potato dishes. Why not? Gobble till you wobble! I'm making two different kinds of stuffing. Anywho,  some other ideas are wild rice and mushrooms, stuffed mushrooms, or squash casserole.
Here's one recipe I've used, (but it will turn to mush if you let it "keep warm" in a crock pot for too long), https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/wild-rice-mushroom-bake/


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Bacon Wrapped Poblanos Stuffed with Cheesy Rice, those were killer!
> Make it like a casserole without the bacon, with a queso sauce.
> 
> Roasted tomatoes, scoop them out and fill with mushroom/bacon risotto.
> Pack them into a casserole dish with fresh basil and a little thin tomato sauce.





KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Maybe you can have two potato dishes. Why not? Gobble till you wobble! I'm making two different kinds of stuffing. Anywho,  some other ideas are wild rice and mushrooms, stuffed mushrooms, or squash casserole.
> Here's one recipe I've used, (but it will turn to mush if you let it "keep warm" in a crock pot for too long), https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/wild-rice-mushroom-bake/


Yea maybe your right! Nothing wrong with lots of taters! And it is Thanksgiving so who cares how stuffed you get!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2019)

I do my veggies in the smoker UNDER the turkey. Big pan, filled with onions, two bulbs of garlic cloves, carrots, russets, Yukon golds, and sweet potatoes. Sprinkle with rub used on the turkey, then dump about a half bottle of cheap white wine or rose' in the veggies. The pan collects the drippings and the veggies caramelize and roast nicely. If you cut the potatoes no bigger than about a inch to an inch and a half thick, they'll finish at the same time as the turkey. 

Scoop out the veggies, make gravy out of the liquid/drippings left in the pan, and serve. Listen to the OMGs around the table as people take a bite.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I do my veggies in the smoker UNDER the turkey. Big pan, filled with onions, two bulbs of garlic cloves, carrots, russets, Yukon golds, and sweet potatoes. Sprinkle with rub used on the turkey, then dump about a half bottle of cheap white wine or rose' in the veggies. The pan collects the drippings and the veggies caramelize and roast nicely. If you cut the potatoes no bigger than about a inch to an inch and a half thick, they'll finish at the same time as the turkey.
> 
> Scoop out the veggies, make gravy out of the liquid/drippings left in the pan, and serve. Listen to the OMGs around the table as people take a bite.
> View attachment 411715


There is nothing better than roasted root vegetables in poultry drippings! And then to make a gravy with the liquid! Yes! This is kinda how i do chicken  leg quarters.  I like to include parsnips and sweet potato in the veggies. Those are beautiful veggies!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> There is nothing better than roasted root vegetables in poultry drippings! And then to make a gravy with the liquid! Yes! This is kinda how i do chicken  leg quarters.  I like to include parsnips and sweet potato in the veggies. Those are beautiful veggies!


Thanks, and agreed!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2019)

This beats the usually Canned Yams with Marshmallow Topping, any day...JJ

*Sweet Potato Casserole with Pecan Crumble*

3Lb Sweet Potatoes
1/2C Brown Sugar
1/4C Maple Syrup
1/2C Melted Butter
2ea Eggs
1/4C Heavy Cream
1tsp Vanilla
1/2tsp Cinnamon
1/2tsp Nutmeg
1" Fresh Ginger, grated

Topping
1C Brown Sugar
1C Flour
1/2C Melted Butter
1/2C Chopped Pecans
1 1/2tsp Cinnamon
1" Fresh Ginger, grated

Bake sweet potatoes at 425°F until soft, 1 to 1.5 hours.
Cool 30 minutes on the counter. Peel and mash lightly.
Mix all filling ingredients and spread in a buttered 1 1/2 Qt baking dish.
Combine Topping ingredients in a bowl and toss with a fork until Pea sized crumbs form.
Top the potatoes and bake a 350°F for 30 minutes. This is good hot or cold.

Some of my favorite Apps...

*Escargot in Mushroom Caps*

The Mushroom Caps.

Lightly salt & pepper 24 Mushroom caps and roast at 400 until lightly brown and shrunk to about half size, 30-45 minutes. They will render their water and firm up. Remove from oven and allow to cool on the counter. Meanwhile, open the cans of Snails, 24 Extra Large. Drain and rinse with cold water. Drain well and pat dry on paper towels.

For each 2 dozen Snails, I have used Roland Brand in the past.
Pulse in a small food processor or blender until well combined:

1 Stick Softened Butter,
1 Shallot, chopped (a heaping Tablespoon)
8 Cloves of Garlic, chopped
4Tbs Chopped Fresh Flat Leaf Parsley
1tsp Fresh Thyme Leaves
1Tbs Wht Wine or Lemon Juice
1/2 tsp each Salt & Blk Pepper
Optional: 1tsp Chopped Fresh Tarragon Leaves (may be hard to find) and/or Cayenne Pepper to taste.
Arrange the Mushroom in a baking dish. Top each cap with a Snail and a dollop of Garlic Butter, about 2 teaspoons.
Bake at 400°F about 10 minutes or until hot and bubbly. Over cooking will toughen the Snails. Note: Double the Garlic Butter ingredients if you like to dip your giant loaf of Crusty Bread...YUM!!!
Makes 2 Supper servings or 4 Appetizers...JJ

*Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread*

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp
1/2C Mayonnaise
1/4C Sour Cream
1Tbs Soy Sauce
1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other
1/4tsp Black Pepper
1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked
1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger
1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...
For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...
For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2019)

For the past 20 years, I have deferred cooking to the younger members of the family. That way they can build their own stories to tell some day..LOL BUT that being said, Gotta have turkey and dressing  AND you should try this cranberry jello mold. It just Thanksgiving without it. Its easy, you can make it a week ahead, You don't need a mold, just make it in a pyrex casserole pan or nearly anything else.  This is outstanding!

Other  than that the family finally settled down to just having  whatever is fresh. Generally Broccoli, Cauliflower, cabbage, Greens and lots of pickles, canned fruits etc.... Spiced peaches! Oh and pies! Sweet Potato, Pecan, Pineapple cream, etc etc...

*Foam's Cranberry Jello
Ingredients*

2 pkgscranberry jello (or black cherry or cherry)2 cupshot water1/4 cupcelery minced1/4 cupchopped nuts1/4 cupminced apple1 canoceanspray whole cranberry sauce1 1/2 cupcold water
*Directions:*

Dissolve Jello in hot water, then add cold water and chill to near set.
Add everything else and pour into a mold
Chill overnight.
You’ll throw rocks at cranberry sauce from then on.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2019)

foamheart said:


> For the past 20 years, I have deferred cooking to the younger members of the family. That way they can build their own stories to tell some day..LOL BUT that being said, Gotta have turkey and dressing  AND you should try this cranberry jello mold. It just Thanksgiving without it. Its easy, you can make it a week ahead, You don't need a mold, just make it in a pyrex casserole pan or nearly anything else.  This is outstanding!
> 
> Other  than that the family finally settled down to just having  whatever is fresh. Generally Broccoli, Cauliflower, cabbage, Greens and lots of pickles, canned fruits etc.... Spiced peaches! Oh and pies! Sweet Potato, Pecan, Pineapple cream, etc etc...
> 
> ...




 foamheart
  what kind of apple?  A tart one or a sweet eating one? Or does it matter? This sounds pretty good!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> foamheart
> what kind of apple?  A tart one or a sweet eating one? Or does it matter? This sounds pretty good!



I like honey crisp, but any apple will do. Honey Crisp is just my favourite. Remember mince is very small chopped, the same with the celery, if they are not chopped small they are a hard bite.  You  need just a little crunch.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I like honey crisp, but any apple will do. Honey Crisp is just my favourite. Remember mince is very small chopped, the same with the celery, if they are not chopped small they are a hard bite.  You  need just a little crunch.


Thanks we like the honey crisp! Thats a real good eating apple. Thanks again for posting this, definitely worth giving a try!


----------



## S-met (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm usually do a winter root bake. I usually cube rutabaga, turnip, parsnip, carrot, kohlrabi and a winter squash or 2 and let them sit in Italian seasoning and olive oil for a couple days, then bake.

Porcupine meatballs - I use a spicy Italian sausage rolled with uncooked rice. Brown them in a deep skillet then pour in chicken stock and cover till done (about 30 min). 

Bourbon pecan pie, ho-made pumpkin pie or a cheesecake.  Sometimes I'll make them as bites in a mini muffin pan.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2019)

My favorite is a big ole Sweet Tater Casserole


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> My favorite is a big ole Sweet Tater Casserole



See Above. I played with several recipes until I got this one. It's good hot, cold or warmed with a scoop of Vanilla Ice Cream. Taste like a Crustless Sweet Potato Pie...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 18, 2019)

Couple ideas for you.

Sweet potato soup and caramelized Brussels Sprouts.

First the soup.
Start off with sauteeing some celery, onions and carrots in a large saucepan til the veggies are soft but not browned. Salt and pepper liberally.

For about the last 3 minutes of the saute, toss in 2 chopped garlic cloves and about 5 chopped sage leaves. About a quarter teaspoon if using dried sage.

Then add a quarter teaspoon of Chinese 5 spice blend and stir around for half a minute or so until it gets fragrant. 

Then take a large can, yes CAN, of sweet potatoes,and drain off the liquid and dump them in the pot, followed by a quart of chicken broth. Bring everything to a boil, then turn it off and blend with a stick blender, or a regular blender, or run it through a food mill.

For a more rustic soup, just mash the sweet potatoes and leave it on the chunky side. Garnish with sour cream, fried sage leaves and crispy bacon bits.


Now the sprouts.

Preheat your oven to 450f.

I started doing these because they take the same time/temp as my biscuits, so if you're making biscuits too, just put 'em in together.

Clean and halve as many sprouts as will cover the bottom of your cast iron skillet.

Coat the bottom of said skillet with olive oil. Give it a pretty good amount, olive oil is good for you and the sprouts need a good bit.

To the oil, add salt, pepper and garlic powder. i usually use about a tablespoon of kosher salt, and about half that of pepper and garlic powder.

Toss in the sprouts and toss them in the oil/salt/pepper/garlic mixture.

Then make sure to turn every sprout cut side down.

Roast at 450f for 17-20 minutes or until the cut sides are deeply browned.

Both of these travel and reheat well.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2019)

Prosciutto wrapped asparagus is a favorite around here.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 18, 2019)

I can vouch for Caramelized Brussels Sprouts, they're so good.
I do mine slightly different but the outcome is similar enough.






						Cast Iron Brussell Sprouts with Bacon, Onion and Garlic
					

Cast Iron Brussell Sprouts with Bacon, Onion and Garlic  Precooked the bacon and chop it into big hunks   Sauteed the onions and garlic, combined with bacon   Single layer of sprouts in pan, lots of bacon grease, cook till bottoms are caramelized   Spread bacon/onions in with sprouts and saute...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 18, 2019)

mdboatbum said:


> Couple ideas for you.
> 
> Sweet potato soup and caramelized Brussels Sprouts.
> 
> ...


This soup sounds so easy and delicious! Thanksgiving or not ill definitely be giving this a try!  Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 18, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Prosciutto wrapped asparagus is a favorite around here.
> 
> Chris


Great idea thats a favorite here as well!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 18, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> This soup sounds so easy and delicious! Thanksgiving or not ill definitely be giving this a try!  Thanks for the recipes!


It really is simple. You can use fresh sweet potatoes or butternut squash if you want, but it doesn't really improve it much. 

You can also make it meatless by using vegetable broth, sauteeing in olive oil and garnishing with coconut cream instead of sour cream. Not that that's much of a concern here, but I did have a vegan over for dinner recently and made this.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 18, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I can vouch for Caramelized Brussels Sprouts, they're so good.
> I do mine slightly different but the outcome is similar enough.
> 
> 
> ...


Brussels are always great! They were mentioned before but i like the idea if the the bacon and bacon grease with you yours! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bradger (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm doing smoked potatoes, then roasting them there something simple.


----------



## woodz (Nov 19, 2019)

We do fried deviled eggs wrapped in bacon with a cheesy chorizo filling sometimes. They are pretty tasty..


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 19, 2019)

woodz said:


> We do fried deviled eggs wrapped in bacon with a cheesy chorizo filling sometimes. They are pretty tasty..


I have never had anything like this. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## calicat (Dec 14, 2019)

woodz said:


> We do fried deviled eggs wrapped in bacon with a cheesy chorizo filling sometimes. They are pretty tasty..


OMG, is this recipe posted anywhere?  Looking to host friends for New Years and this sounds amazing.  Thanks in advance.


----------

